# Supplier of rayon cotton in Centurion/Pretoria



## CraftyZA (14/1/16)

Urgently need some new stock. Had enough for another 2 or 3 months, then lost the packet. Vaping on my wife's makup cotton because there is NOTHING else in the house. 
I'm going to pretoria in the morning, and would like to collect then.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

@CraftyZA not sure where Meyersdal is in relation to PTA but it appears Keiran at Vape Cartel has stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/16)

That is a little out of the way. Well the priority just changed anyways. I had to set up an old dripper, since the kayfun is due for a complete rebuild. The type of rebuild where you remove the center pin and and clean all 7 gazillion parts with vodka. Setting up that aqua i got from you now so that i at least have a tank based setup to puff on.
Oh and my ohm meter is missing as well. As it turns out, this is not my day for vaping....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

CraftyZA said:


> That is a little out of the way. Well the priority just changed anyways. I had to set up an old dripper, since the kayfun is due for a complete rebuild. The type of rebuild where you remove the center pin and and clean all 7 gazillion parts with vodka. Setting up that aqua i got from you now so that i at least have a tank based setup to puff on.
> Oh and my ohm meter is missing as well. As it turns out, this is not my day for vaping....



Not a good vape day @CraftyZA!

If you are gonna be at the next JHB Vape Meet drop me a note a couple of days before and I'll bring you some Rayon!


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/16)

We stock Fiber Freaks which is essentially Rayon..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/16)

Will give it a shot next time i'm in your valey


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/16)

Aqua is done, no idea of the watts or ohms, but it is high. 2 x 6 turn 32g around 2mm silica.
Have not vaped on silica in 2 years at least.


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/16)

CraftyZA said:


> Will give it a shot next time i'm in your valey



Could try our Pretoria Agent?


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> Could try our Pretoria Agent?


Did not realize you have one. Will check in the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

